# Liquid MASTERDROL, "ANDROSTANE"



## zombul (Oct 9, 2006)

I have found some info on the new Masterdrol liquid that will be available in about 3 wks.The main ingredient is supposed to be ANDROSTANE.Again this will be Masterdrol by name only and not related to the original formula as was the case for the new HALO.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2006)

does it work?


----------



## zombul (Oct 10, 2006)

At this point I haven't heard much about it,other than it's diffrent.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2006)

it isnt banned yet? its an andro isnt it?


----------



## zombul (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sure they have a loop whole and it's probably not the "andro"we're thinking.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds like junk to me.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2006)

what makes you think that?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2006)

Any product that attempts to sound "like a steroid" is setting itself up for failure.

It takes away any credibility the supplement has.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2006)

nice point. Although there have been supps in the past that have made clains and they have turned out to be very decent at that. My favorite stack at the moment is tren x and promagnon 25. It worked beautifully for me and did exactly what it said it would do.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2006)

And what did it say it would do?


----------



## Focus (Oct 12, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> nice point. Although there have been supps in the past that have made clains and they have turned out to be very decent at that. My favorite stack at the moment is tren x and promagnon 25. It worked beautifully for me and did exactly what it said it would do.



Jug, these new supplements seem to be actually be the pretenders, despite what people think of Superdrol and the like. Superdrol, Phera-Plex, and in your case Tren X and Promag, are steroids. There is no way around that, and whoever doubts that is in for it... they may be considerably different than the illegal AAS, but they are nonetheless steroids. They shut you down, and throw on some serious poundage - on the body and on the rep weight.

This new shit is actually pretending to be the Tren X and Promag, which people seem to consider the pretenders. Technically, this could be the pretender of the pretenders. Pretender squared? who knows

But this stuff is purely based off name recognition. I just saw Halodrol liquid gels go up for sale. They retained the actual box, and even the lettering. Looks identical to the steroid Halodrol. However, "Liquid Halodrol" is vasty different. It takes advantage of an amino acid that has already been on the market for some time, and combines it with a test booster. Not a steroid, not a prohormone. Not exactly original either, but it will sell like hotcakes because of the Gaspari tag on it.

I could be wrong about this stuff, but it surely is not the stuff people are expecting. It will be a completely different compound, miles away from what it was before. It HAS to be comprised of legal supplements. Otherwise, the original formula never would have been discontinued. If the government pushed on these companies to stop their production... and then the companies turned around and sold it in liquid form... that's just asking for major, major trouble. I think these companies are trying to soak up their name one more time.

This is not to say that these products are going to be complete shit. It would be idiocracy to put out garbage at this point; it would only lose more customers than they lost when they steroid production was halted. But, it is not going to be like it was before.. even if the ingredients have key phrases like andro.. its all a scam to me. Or close to it.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2006)

without going into this, I did purchase it with a bit of skeptism. I also checked out my federation rules and it said that it would be banning it come december 31. So i tried it. It worked. Great stuff. IOnly thing is, it did shut me down and I did need a pct, which has come out pretty well, and got to keep 80% of my gains. Bottom line; I normally wouldnt use stuff like this but I wanted to try it and I was successful with it.


----------



## Focus (Oct 12, 2006)

The new "liquid Halodrol" and these other new liquid things are undoubtably legal for you I bet. Unless they are merely banning the name, which would be unfortunate. But I'm sure it's based on the make of the product, which in this case is incredibly different than the old ones.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2006)

i never said i took the liquid. and there is a product clone out there similiar in compund to tren x called finigenix that does the same thing.


----------



## Focus (Oct 13, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> i never said i took the liquid. and there is a product clone out there similiar in compund to tren x called finigenix that does the same thing.



Duuuuuuuuuude. I know! I'm just trying tell you to hold off on buy these knockoff new ones, if you are considering them... they will just dissapoint you. At least wait for a few reviews, as they are completely different than what you ran lately. They will CLAIM to be the new and improved version, using fancy lettering gimmics. ITS A TRAP! RUN!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh I know. I usually dont buy into half the claims made; If youre old enough, there was a product called "Hot Stuff", years ago and this stuff was supposed to "be like steroids"-or even those "metabolic optimizers". Same claim to being comparable to steroids.

It took me about 5 years to buy into the creatine thing. I wanted to see how long the bullshit claims would keep standing. It turns out that only CellTwat's claims are still on the ten times as large list. Thy make a product and need a four page special report to explain that its only sugar and mono, yet charge 200 bazillion dollars to pay for the friggin advertisements.


----------



## zombul (Oct 13, 2006)

Focus said:


> Jug, these new supplements seem to be actually be the pretenders, despite what people think of Superdrol and the like. Superdrol, Phera-Plex, and in your case Tren X and Promag, are steroids. There is no way around that, and whoever doubts that is in for it... they may be considerably different than the illegal AAS, but they are nonetheless steroids. They shut you down, and throw on some serious poundage - on the body and on the rep weight.
> 
> This new shit is actually pretending to be the Tren X and Promag, which people seem to consider the pretenders. Technically, this could be the pretender of the pretenders. Pretender squared? who knows
> 
> ...


----------

